# location is not available..?



## seenuguddu (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi
I have an DELL inspiron 1525 with Windows Vista Home premium.

when i access the My Computer i am getting this Message

The location is not available
c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\desktop refers to a location that is
unavailable. it could be on a hard drive on this computer.or on a network.
check to make sure that the disk is properly inserted, or that you are
connected to the internet or your network and then try again. if it still
cannot be located the information might have been moved to a different
location.

thanks in Advance


----------



## williamkidd (May 19, 2009)

seenuguddu,

Have you recently installed any Norton/Symantec software or possibly any other security software? If so, did you have any other security programs/suites on there before doing so, other than those that come with Vista (i.e. Windows Defender, Windows Firewall)?

Try this:
1) Click Start and type *c:\users* into the Search box and press *Enter*.
2) Double-click on your profile's folder (i.e. the one that may have your name or whatever you named the profile that you are using).
3) Right-click on the *Desktop* folder, click *Properties* and then choose the *Location* tab.
4) Click the *Restore Default* button and then click *OK*.
5) Close all windows and restart the computer.
6) See if you can access *Computer* but don't panic if it doesn't work and you get the same error message as there are more things to try. :smile:
7) Post back here with the results.

----------------
Now playing: Pat Benatar - All Fired Up
via FoxyTunes


----------



## seenuguddu (Feb 27, 2009)

i had Kaskersky Antivirus.. i UNinstaled the WinZip and installed .. is that issue created

i dont know what happend to my Lap ....when i power on the system .. its working fine

Thanks williamkidd


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi - 

You're looking for a file, or a directory?


----------



## williamkidd (May 19, 2009)

seenuguddu,

I'm glad to hear that it's working for you again and you're welcome. :smile:


----------



## pleasehelpme15 (May 3, 2010)

seenuguddu said:


> Hi
> I have an DELL inspiron 1525 with Windows Vista Home premium.
> 
> when i access the My Computer i am getting this Message
> ...


hey, i also have the same problem, the worst im looking for the folder where i put in all of my files, then my younger brother accidentally deleted it, then i looked for my files, the the message appears, ill try the help given by you dear friend


----------

